#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [影片] [動畫電影]翡翠森林狼與羊-[暴風雨的夜晚]

## 狐狸

http://arayoru.com/pc/

這部電影是由日本一個很有名的故事繪本改編而來~
一共有六冊~上禮拜和V仔去逛紀伊國屋的時候看到又出一本特別版了~

http://shop.arayoru.com/pc/item.php?item_cd=AR100001

因為此繪本十分的有名所以翻成了好幾國語言在各各國家販售著~~~

特別的是~外面的包裝和繪本封面都不一樣唷~~(台灣的好醜~"~...義大利的蠻不錯的)

這是台灣的介紹~
http://www.ylib.com/hotsale/sheep/hot.htm

這一套繪本我再高中的時後就看過了~還蠻不錯看的...如今出了電影版還蠻驚訝的^^
(話說回來....我大學推甄面試的日文自傳也有介紹這一本書XD)

其實整套故事的名子叫做"狼與羊"~

但是因為分成了六本畫冊...而第一本的名子就叫做(暴風雨的夜晚)

當然~就是故事的開端~所以電影版就乾脆叫做了吧~   :Wink:  


不過我被那隻羊萌到了.....竟然比畫冊可愛那麼多...XD"
後來還跟狼去私奔~~~哇哈哈....腐了..腐了... 
:P


整體的故事就是在敘述友情~看了會感動喔~~~!!^^

----------


## Wolfy

我真的是被這個狼萌的死死的.
預告片又看到感動的想哭.

整個畫風我都好喜歡喔~~~
DVD必敗必敗(兩眼燃燒中)

其實我之前沒看過這本書.
可是我現在想看了耶~~~
等電影版等不及了拉~

----------


## 狐狸

好吧..幫你們借借看~但是呀...電影內容"好像"比書還要多耶...沒拉~我不知道

畢竟還沒有看過電影(...當然比書多..不然怎麼有按法拍到一個多小時...  :Wink:  )



不過話說回來...真巧..

禮拜六才在日本書局紀伊國屋看到他的特別版...還特地拿起來看..

結果今天就碰到電影的消息了...真巧

V仔提供的預告片～～～
真的很好看~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

http://moviessearch.yahoo.co.jp/detail?ty=mv&id=322363
但是會lag加畫面停隔....

在此建議各位打開flashget這個軟體~
用這個網址來下載~~下載完在看喔!!
http://www.bcast.co.jp/cgi-bin/yahoo...3cs0000movie1m

----------


## rix

載到電影主題歌了
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=4535

看預告挺感動的

----------


## 狐狸

錯誤網頁的說.......><

可能是專輯太新的原因吧(11月30日日本發行)..

所以網路上還蒐不到mp3..


要聽的人可以來這裡
http://ra2.tienma.com/12595/01.ra

但是是rm檔的...網路要連線才能聽喔/o\""

歌詞在此~~

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ａｉｋｏ『』

気日　日
泣
震両手耻
包

「心好」
喜颜

溢様

射光
强手伸
消様
愿胸刻


今何？
小梦・・・
　吐息　唇动
「明日傍」

真白世界歩行
光

赤染指先頬
生変见
透通日昙浊日
想焦

射光
强手伸
消様
愿胸刻

----------


## rix

我這裡可以下的
而且是mp3檔的
一定要右鍵另存才可以
而且我也找人試過了  沒問題的
使用flashget應該也可以
但如果是直接點擊肯定是錯誤網頁

不過某個收費空間要到明年1號才能解凍......
真是不方便啊......

----------


## 狐狸

喔喔!!可以了...

我用右鍵存檔是沒辦法的...

FLASHGET就OK了

謝謝~~~

----------


## SHIBA INU

這部動畫中譯為──
翡翠森林：狼與羊 Stormy Night
1月20日在台上映，一起去看唄^^~

----------


## Wolfy

比在台灣沒有上映好^^
有上映就比較有機會可以買到DVD了~

YES!  YES!!

----------


## 月狼

啊...這個0.0


我在幾個月之前就看到轉蛋了0.0
(有人知道為什麼嗎...XD)
狼跟羊都有六種(?)不同的樣子
而且看起來好像快被轉光光了，裡面沒剩幾個

那時候本來想轉...


可是好像都是羊耶=3=那就算了(炸)

----------


## J.C.

這應該是新年第一部動物動畫吧 由一系列有名的童話故事改編的
http://tw.movie.yahoo.com/mstory.html?t=movie&id=1547

羊還蠻可愛的 狼就....(那個眼神怎麼感覺色瞇瞇的@@)
應該可以預知是很感人的片子
1/20 上映 到時候應該會去看吧

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

這個~好像是一部繪本改編的
當初在書店裡面有翻閱過第一集
真後悔當時沒買@QQ"

----------


## SHIBA INU

剛看完預告，突然又想哭了.....
奇怪!!我怎麼好像變成愛哭鬼......

----------


## 幻貓

同意jc論點‧‧為什麼狼看起來好色啊？

追加：它的預告片蠻感人的~

----------


## 笨狗~~

好ｑ的羊～好ｑ的狼＞﹏＜
之前去看"納尼亞"的時候，就有看到預告呢～
１／２０日阿…剛好下午很空～
開始存錢嚕～（之前看電影花太多了…）

----------


## 翔太

好感人！！！

不過看預告片之前．．

還以為那隻羊是母的說．．．  :Shocked:

----------


## 彌星-帆

呵呵＝ˇ＝之前還跟小不點在猜是公的還母的

居然被他猜對了－３－(恨)

不過沒看之前真的認不太出來(難道是我笨=口=?)

----------


## M.S.Keith

我在看預告片時就已經快淚流滿面了...

我的感情太脆弱了XDD

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

那狼畫的好萌XD
記納尼亞以後....
就是這個啦XD
(日本真的是動漫大國阿....)
真後悔當初看到繪本的時候沒買QQ
---
預告片看完後真的覺得好感動阿~~
而且還有點血腥畫面~~(現實的殘酷!?XD")
只是看有字幕版的...
看到很感動的時候突然跑一句[我為什麼要生為野狼呢?]的時候...
那個Feeling就跑掉了= ="

(如有得罪還請見諒@@")

----------


## hosun

看了故事簡介後,變得很想看看啊~!

感動的預告
http://www.lsmovie.com.tw/wolfandgoat/misc/trailer.wmv

----------


## Graywolf

今天才看到這個~
之前都不知道,只是看到有人提起,但還不清楚狀況

今天看到之後,太棒了XD"
而且光看預告就覺得不錯
前面蠻搞笑的
後面的感覺180度大轉彎

這是台灣官網

這齣很適合大家一起去看~
必看XD"

----------


## MINE

我在美國這邊都看不到....

只好等哪天出DVD再看了Q_Q

----------


## 德洛斯

今天下午1點30分有撥放...雖然只有30分鐘 
不過撥放了滿多網路上沒有放出來的畫面.....(看了真是越來越期待了 )不知今天大家有沒有去留意到(我那時有把狀態打上  不知大家有沒有看到說)
今天晚上不知會不會有重撥  看大家今晚要不要去留意一下看看~

----------


## sanari

> 今天下午1點30分有撥放...雖然只有30分鐘 
> 不過撥放了滿多網路上沒有放出來的畫面.....(看了真是越來越期待了 )不知今天大家有沒有去留意到(我那時有把狀態打上  不知大家有沒有看到說)
> 今天晚上不知會不會有重撥  看大家今晚要不要去留意一下看看~


不只衛視中文台有播
在之後的下午2點左右
我在年代電視台上也有看到
然後又在某一台又看到一次（忘了那一台了，沒去記那台名稱是因為我是隨手播到的）
還有一台有播原配的幕後配音，不過我只看了一下，就沒看了

----------


## Wolfy

我好後悔阿...那時正在閒閒看日劇.
沒接到德洛斯的電話. 真是懊惱.
雖然再過幾天就能看到院線的了...
可是有任何消息我都想要看的說.

德洛斯阿~~~ 你就連我的份一起看吧(泣)

----------


## 德洛斯

恩@@a  原來其他台也有撥...如果有撥原音的  我也想再看一次說
很期待上映那天 希望屏東會有上映...(有時屏東都近很慢= =  怕到時要跑到高雄才能看)

----------


## sanari

> 恩@@a  原來其他台也有撥...如果有撥原音的  我也想再看一次說
> 很期待上映那天 希望屏東會有上映...(有時屏東都近很慢= =  怕到時要跑到高雄才能看)


今天早上十點的時候
無意間在好萊烏電影台(Hollyweed)上又看到原音的花絮說
節目名稱叫*影音八爪魚*
再看下去才知道
他的前半段是播日文原音配音的
廣告過後，才是播中文配音的
所以昨天德洛斯大人應該是看到後半段
不過今天我也沒好到那去，我是中間亂入的
應該還會有重播吧

影音八爪魚好像是為時一個小時的節目
因為我是開著那一台，一邊上網看東西（狼板及ｍｓｎ聊天）
他前半小時是翡翠森林－狼與羊的幕後，後半小時則是在播金凱瑞的我愛上流
前半小時的狼與羊，原音部份，好像只有短短的１０分鐘，後２０都是中配的部份

----------


## 銀月

我也沒有看到狼與羊~因為我在做功課
老師沒事出了一堆功課叫我們作報告~
真是討厭~每次有好看的功課就一堆  :Sad:  
真現慕那些有看到的獸   :Sad:

----------


## 銀月貓

> 我也沒有看到狼與羊~因為我在做功課
> 老師沒事出了一堆功課叫我們作報告~
> 真是討厭~每次有好看的功課就一堆  
> 真現慕那些有看到的獸


我也是好想看哪ˊ口ˋ...

找時間跟朋友一起去看好了...

話說 你的id跟我真像@@

----------


## 狼嚎

今天去看了狼與羊...
總感覺...
有點搞笑的多餘感傷的...Orz
搞笑的地方嘛...有些是中文翻譯的關係吧?
搞的在看電影的都笑成一片...
這樣子想哀傷的氣氛都沒有了!!!(怒)
(雖然有些地方真的比較好笑 不過現場笑的比感傷的多)
不過最後的片尾曲選的實在是太好了!!!
感覺很搭 還滿想哭的...(泣)
(從頭到尾只有片尾曲讓小狼最想哭 還好沒有電影一結束就馬上開燈)
只能說去的人大多都看好玩的??(而且是女性居多!!) 完全沒有那種感覺...
雖然看(捷運站上的)預告片的時候都沒有什麼感覺
不過還是實際去看比較感動...
看完的時候開始逛西門町 因為路上有那種大型電視播放電影的預告
只要經過的時候再放狼與羊的預告的時候就會開始起雞皮疙瘩...
應該是想哭的衝動吧...(笑)
(雖然最後的結局還滿...只因一句話就想起來了 不過還是很感狼!!XD)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我也去看過嚕~~(跟我媽去...在新光)
這部比納尼亞還要好多了~~
(納尼亞是看風景和動物的~狼與羊是看劇情的~~XD")
有一隻叫"膠布"的羊名子很好玩XP"
他把狼群的部份形容的太壞了啦= ="(在規定的方面...)
嚎聲只有唯一那次...不過好讚~XD
卡滋跟狼群打鬥的樣子好帥啊~~~  :叫好:  
不過...真的在笑的比感傷的部分還多= ="(汗...)
很在意狼王後面的那隻灰鬃白狼....一附好像很關鍵的樣子...結果到最後他還是插花用的...YTZ\
主題曲好想要~~~
覺得這篇拿來做短篇動畫會不錯...才不會有點交代的不清不楚的...(結局的部份)

總絕得有點禁斷之戀的感覺耶XD"(喂!)
不過聽到卡滋說"為什麼要身為狼"的時候還是有點給他不爽到.....
3D技術用得有點太過...某些部分容易讓眼睛花掉...

總之還是不會像納尼亞一樣令狼失望的啦~~~
有機會要把繪本找出來~~~

----------


## Wolfy

卡滋的純情演出實在是太讓我感動了阿~~~
還有小時候的卡滋好可愛喔~~~^^

整部片我覺得最強的獸就是羊媽媽...
(食草動物竟然可以再被狼圍攻的時候...斷狼一隻耳朵)

卡滋其實在狼群中算是蠻特別的.

應該是特別的弱吧...而且小時後常被同伴取笑.
(我猜他在狼群中是屬於OMEGA狼)
所以他的感情比較豐富一點.

不過當他喪失記憶以後. 他的狼的氣勢都出來了. 蠻帥的^////^
(狼狼不壞...小獸不愛?) 

以狼族來說... 卡滋的確是不可原諒.
沒有團隊合作的狼群...打獵是會失敗的...
而且給了機會還是為了愛....阿..不是...是為了友情捨棄同族.
狼老大對卡滋的處分...我覺得是可以理解的.

音樂好好聽喔~~~想買原聲帶.
(想講的好多..先講一些以後想到再講XD)

PS.狼老大後面那隻狼.....是他的"夫人"喔XD

----------


## Graywolf

(那隻叫膠布的羊我看是把他翻大脯耶XD")

當看到狼與羊的預告時,真的是很好笑,不過看到後面馬上就落淚了

而這次看到完全版...
搞笑居多XD"
但還是有蠻多感人的部分~
(只是搞笑與感人兩邊交錯來回...變得哭笑不得了呀^^||b   
像是感動到快忍不住狂落淚時,突然搞個笑害我眼淚是被擠出來的XD")
(感人的像是殉情跳河!!??,還有那段在雪地裡面時;搞笑的就蠻多的,其中全場笑最大聲的我想就是那句"晚上背著我出去偷吃"這句,而且表情還超讚XD")

在翻譯上感覺還蠻OK耶~
頗能帶出笑點(至於跟原文差距大不大就不知道了,日聽不是說很好^^")

其中有蠻多片段...感覺有點影射(炸)
不過我在看的時候沒想那麼多的說
要不是...坐在旁邊的女生在那邊笑邊竊竊私語,還真沒想到
(其實我們去看的那個戲院...還頗多女生的,有獸稱之為"可怕的腐女團"XD")

所以看的時候還是不要想太多比較好XD"

總結一句~還想在看呀XD"
要釋出DVD一定要入手的~
至於原聲帶不知道會不會出勒~
至少主題曲會啦~
打算看要不要也和漫畫一起入手XD"

另外附上試聽版的主題曲與歌詞~

翡翠森林-狼與羊主題曲
曲名:Star(スター)
演唱:Aiko

歌詞
気まぐれな日々や つまずく日々に
泣いてばかりだったけど
震える両手恥じらいながら
そっと包んでくれた

「心から好き」とか喜んだ顏とか
そんなものばかりで溢れます様に
あたしが射す光のもとへと
強く手を伸ばせるのならば
このままどうか消えない様にと
願いを胸に刻んで

あたしは今何をあげられるだろう?
小さな夢それとも…
はにかみ 吐息 唇が動いた
「明日もちゃんと傍にいて」

真っ白な世界を歩いて行こう
あなたはいつまでもあたしの光
赤く染まる指先や頬を
生まれ変わっても見ていたい
透き通る日も曇り濁った日も
あなたに想いを焦がして

あたしが射す光のもとへと
強く手を伸ばせるのならば
このままどうか消えない様にと
願いを胸に刻んで

----------


## 野狼1991

對了!
想問問...
那有獸去看日文的嘛??
因為之前我聽過日文預告...
卡茲的日文配音蠻的有磁性
但可能就沒有中文的好笑吧...

----------


## Wolfy

> 要是出DVD一定要入手的~
> 至於原聲帶不知道會不會出勒~
> 至少主題曲會啦~
> 打算看要不要也和漫畫一起入手XD"


漫畫畫出來的意境超棒...不輸給電影.
畫風不一樣而已. 推薦漫畫!!!

原聲帶...已經看電視在廣告了...買的到吧.

----------


## 月狼

> 對了!
> 想問問...
> 那有獸去看日文的嘛??
> 因為之前我聽過日文預告...
> 卡茲的日文配音蠻的有磁性
> 但可能就沒有中文的好笑吧...



我感覺滿粗獷的...但是又不失呆呆的氣息X3
(他發現咩是羊的那一刻超可愛的=w=)


配樂好好聽喔~~
當天回家馬上載下來XDD

這片感覺有那麼一點的歐美卡通樣子...
(嗯....不合常理彈跳XD)

裡面最討厭的角色其實是------八卦松鼠=___=!
好像狗仔隊一樣竟然還跟到山的另一頭在樹上竊竊私語


另外滿討厭的就是
腐女團聲勢浩大啊...Orz

("呀~~~"
"...好糟糕的一對啊...")

雖然說沒他們提醒我都沒聽出來一些話中話...XD

有很多地方都滿感動的
看到都有點想哭Q____Q
("我也不想生為狼啊~~~~~~")
直到看完之後一聽到預告片的聲音，頭還是轉過去又看的入迷..


(這毒應該不會那麼快退吧...XD)

----------


## sanari

我只是覺得那個部份啊
那群狼很．．．
只顧著注意卡滋（）和羊咩（）的動向
而不去掠食他在那裡看八卦的動物
而且還一大群．．．
如果直接去掠食的話，至少可以一整個冬天在巢穴裡混吃等死說

而那隻羊長老也很閒，都已經老得走不動了，還要跟去看熱鬧
不想想如果狼群來襲時，他們的族群可能因為他（機率高達９０％，另１０％大家放棄他各自逃命）會全族滅亡

再來是群狼也真有毅力，一直去追殺卡滋（）和羊咩（）他們．．．

----------


## Wolfy

> 裡面最討厭的角色其實是------八卦松鼠=___=!
> 好像狗仔隊一樣竟然還跟到山的另一頭在樹上竊竊私語
> 
> 另外滿討厭的就是
> 腐女團聲勢浩大啊...Orz
> ("呀~~~"
> "...好糟糕的一對啊...")
> 雖然說沒他們提醒我都沒聽出來一些話中話...XD


討厭的松鼠+1

我看的那場其實沒什麼人說. 
整間電影院沒超過30人.
所以沒什麼腐女團^^

----------


## 野狼1991

這有分日文發音和中文發音
日文發音是有點感傷的
而中文發音就有點好笑
日文較有原味啦~
但是中文也不錯...
(難選擇阿...QQ)

----------


## sanari

> 討厭的松鼠+1
> 
> 我看的那場其實沒什麼人說. 
> 整間電影院沒超過30人.
> 所以沒什麼腐女團^^


真好
昨天去看下午３點場的
結果２點半去賣票就只剩下前三排的座置跟後面角落比較差的座置
而且進去看時，聽後面情侶在聊下一場（下午５點３０分的場次）
座位也沒有比３點場的好到那去
也就是說，昨天去看狼與羊的人，真得是爆多的．．．

附帶一提．．．
為什麼卡滋的眼神畫得有點像色狼的眼神啊．．．
orz

----------


## Graywolf

在人少的地方好好歐~
這樣比較沒那麼吵^^"
(不過我們看的日文版那麼多人,可能是因為日文版放的戲院較少,所以大部分想看日文的人都擠過來啦~  而且...好像都有一定的程度^^"  看來我要再加油了XD")

真的有原聲帶耶~10號就發行了~
以下為官方介紹

「翡翠森林：狼與羊」台壓原聲帶1/10發行
本則新聞上線於2006-01-20 

狼與羊故事的發生，都是一場暴風雨惹的禍！讓原本是天敵的狼與羊邂逅在一個又冷又溼的暴風雨夜晚，相處在一間又黑又暗的小木屋裡。引人入勝的劇情從此展開，沒有血腥的氣味，瀰漫的盡是跨界友情的真摯與執著。原本只是針對兒童閱讀的繪本，在出版後書中「當敵人變成好朋友」的主題，卻引來日本國內不分年齡、性別及階層的讀者青睞，不僅被收入為小學國語文教材，各冊發人省思的命題，更廣為社會人士討論，更被製作成動畫電影【翡翠森林．狼與羊】在日本盛大上映。故事中的主人翁─野狼卡滋與羊咩，因為機緣相遇，卻打破了掠食者與獵物間的天敵關係，進而成為好朋友。卡滋必須壓抑自己體內的狼性，克制住想吃掉鮮嫩羊咩的慾望。此外，還得躲避狼群的追捕，狼族對於與「食物」交朋友的背叛者卡滋，誓言要追殺至天涯海角。 

而【翡翠森林．狼與羊】在日本上映後除了創下驚人的賣座紀錄之外更帶動了一陣狼與羊的旋風，描寫跨越種族的堅定友情與逗趣可愛的人物再加上搭配情境的配樂及最佳主題曲完美的配合成就了這一部能感動人心的動畫電影【翡翠森林．狼與羊】。為了讓台灣樂迷也能夠欣賞到美妙的配樂，【翡翠森林．狼與羊】電影原聲帶的台壓版也於1月10日配合電影上映（1月20日起全省上映）前推出，要讓大家經由電影中的完美配樂再度感受【翡翠森林．狼與羊】中感人的美麗友情，在原聲帶中除了收錄多首搭配電影情節所特別譜成的優美樂曲之外更收錄了可以稱為電影精華的最佳主題曲「star」的鋼琴演奏版，將這歌中的溫柔感覺表現的淋漓盡致，更讓大家在聽這首歌的時候眼前會不時的浮現電影中讓人印象深刻的感人畫面，相信【翡翠森林．狼與羊】電影原聲帶一定是所有影迷們一定要收藏的一張經典專輯。 

(轉載自豐華唱片官方網站)

看到這個...我今天晚上決定就殺去唱片行XD"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

呼呼~補充
這張OST中附有兩本冊子,一本是日文版,一本是縮小的中文版~(這樣感覺頗不錯的XD")
可惜沒有附歌詞~也才有幾頁而已
(如果買的有不同的地方告知一下吧~)
而沒附歌詞...是因為裡面是純配樂(炸)
所以如果要歌的話~請購買Aiko的Star這片CD  XD"
(內附Star歌唱版與無歌唱版)

雖然這張CD中沒有歌,但短短1:37的Star的配樂,與最後的配樂,聽了還是很感動呀T.T(聽完以後...又想要再看一次呀XD")

此外這張CD是日本國內禁止發售XD"
喜歡這個的,是必敗呀XD"(定價388圓)

----------


## PandaTwo

所謂日本國內禁止發售～ 
只不過表示這張是台壓版的而已～ 
並不是說日本沒有這張原聲帶～ 

基本上就有點像是DVD的八大影業制訂的分區意義差不多～ 
只是不希望商品回流而已～ 
所以台灣地區的就標上了日本國內販售禁止的字樣～ 
（當然是因為台壓版比日本原版便宜的關係） 
這樣若是有回流至日本～ 
至少日本人也知道那不是日本出的，要被假裝成日本原版，以日幣價格販售的可能也就小了許多～


22號時和沙狼一起去了信義華納看這部電影～
下午三點的場次～
兩點半去排隊買票～
結果只能買到後面和前三排的座位了～
因為前面的會看的很難過，所以還是選了後面的邊邊位置～
聽說，下一場五點半的，也是差不多的狀況～
是怎樣，大家都那麼喜歡狼與羊嗎？^^

故事因為有看過預告還有簡介～
所以基本上都大概知道了～
可是，不知為什麼，裡面劇情推演到了生死交關的地方時～
我的眼淚就那麼不爭氣的撲撲撲的流了下來～
（ㄟ～可是當年去看導盲犬可魯時，一堆人在哭，我反而覺得還好說～^^）
尤其是當羊咩對卡滋說，你可以把我吃掉的時候～
是整個令我感動的最高潮～
雖然很俗套，但就是讓人感動～

當然，每次看電影我不免也要毒舌一下～
雖然這部我真的很喜歡，但還是有些缺點想說～
^^
一開始，羊咩被打雷和閃電嚇到的地方～
導演用了許多誇張的不規則彈跳來展現羊咩的驚嚇～
這點我就覺得用的太過了，反而很不搭調～
然後還有羊咩和卡滋在漆黑的小屋交心的地方，也許是本來的繪本故事就是這樣，但總覺得光就這些談話的內容，就能讓卡滋和羊咩成為好朋友，放棄吃掉羊咩，似乎有點欠缺說服力的感覺～
（以下的可能是原本繪本的故事～不過還是覺得有點怪就是～）
還有就是，在狼族和羊族要卡滋和羊咩互相利用的那時～
周遭一大堆小動物在看八卦～
但那時的狼族卻不去獵食，只專注在羊咩和卡滋那也頗怪～
那群看八卦的動物，隨便獵也獵的到整個冬天的食材說～^^
而在卡滋和羊咩跳河殉”情”但存活下來後要走到山的另一頭後時，那群狼似乎也太過吃飽閒閒～
即使到那麼遠了，也還要去追捕這兩隻～
而不回家好好去儲備冬天的糧食～^^

最後安排了卡滋在經歷了雪崩之後喪失了記憶～
然後把羊咩抓起來打算滿月的晚上吃～
其目的應該只是要前後呼應的再帶出””這句話吧～
藉由這句話，讓喪失記憶的卡滋又恢復了記憶，說實在的還滿老套的～
可是，就是頗能刺中我心中的要害～^^

我給狼與羊的分數為95分！
^_^

晚上還去了誠品信義旗艦店逛逛～
真的好大說，本也想找找有沒有狼與羊的相關書籍的，不過真怪，居然一本都沒看到，那時可魯上映時，書店到處都是說........
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Graywolf

恩~就像是原文書有分國內版與國際版
國際版是禁止在國內販售的(內容上一樣,但是價錢上是國際版比較便宜)

另外,狼與羊這本其實已經發行蠻久的了
就連台灣也是兩年前就有中譯本
所以他發行的蠻久了(而且也沒有再印製了)

所以與當初可魯的情形並不一樣
能趁著熱潮推書
但我想也有可能再版也不一定
(其實...已經開始了XD"
原本已經買不到的書,又開始陸續擺上架了,大家可以去找找看,或是用網路訂購,不然就是利用2月書展時好好去大買特買XD")

其他書局的話,由於他原文為日文,所以像紀伊國屋就有把他特別放出來,還蠻顯眼的,很容易找

至於說誠品的話,好像都以英文書居多(是很多XD"),所以要找應該也不容易
當然,如果能找到英文版本(Stormy Night)...太酷啦XD"

以下提供一點小資訊

中文譯版-暴風雨的夜晚
作者： 木村裕一 
譯者： 彭士晃 
出版社：遠流 
出版日期：2004 年 01 月 01 日 
語言別：繁體中文 
冊別:共六冊

日文原版-
作者： 木村裕一 
出版社：講談社
出版日期：1994 年 10 月 -2002 年 03 月
語言別：日文 
冊別:共六冊

另外目前最新版(日版第七集)
出版日期：2005 年 11 月 02 日
出版社：講談社

書方面的~本版公告文也有一些介紹,有興趣就去看看~

以上為原畫冊的部分
至於漫畫方面~就很好找啦XD"
(我想台灣應該很快也會有漫畫進來吧XD")

在CD的部分
台灣於2006/01/10已經發售
由豐華代理
因為已經上市一段時間了,而且似乎不是很好找
所以想要的可能要再多跑幾家唱片行看看^^"
(我的這片...是那家的最後一片的樣子|||b)
(跑遠一點買好了~反正我都常坐到淡水了XD")

此外,Aiko的[Star]這張也要在台上市了
同樣由豐華代理
(附帶一題,大家應該都知道,這首曲.詞也都是她自己創作的歐XD")

-----------------------------------------------------------------

小補充一下
基本上這篇已經是把角色都很擬人了~
而且畢竟是動畫...誇張難免XD"(有些地方是真的蠻誇張的^^")
像是狼群緊追不放
就正常來說,只會趕出自己族群所活動的領土範圍(因為在一般環境下脫離族群的狼是不容易存活的)
由此可以看出來他們的領土有多大(炸)
(片名改做:追殺卡滋!?)

而觀看熱鬧這個...已經非常擬人化了
因為當看熱鬧時,通常都會忘記其他東西XD"
(所以才會有新聞什麼觀看熱鬧的人受傷之類的)

最後那邊卡滋失憶的時候~
其實有聽到旁邊人有在討論"他是裝的啦~"
也就是說卡滋假裝失憶這樣
後來想想~
如果用假裝失憶,最後去看月亮的時候讓羊咩知道,這樣也蠻不錯的~
(他有說要等到月圓晚上在吃他,而之前也有說要帶他去看月亮)


阿...說著說著又想看了XD"
(呃...好像還有另一發音版本沒看過...XD")

----------


## 笨狗~~

笨狗今天也去看哩~~
真的很感人呢...(偷哭的時候被朋友看到XD)
超喜歡在雪山那一幕~羊咩跟卡滋說可以把他吃掉那..
搭配背景音樂...感動效果加倍＞﹏＜

不過坐在旁邊的陌生男子實在是太誇張（－　　－）
不管看到哪一幕幾乎都在笑...(內心:...一點都不好笑阿= ='')
一起跳河後~~卡滋不是有在呼喊羊咩的名字嗎??
謎之男子竟然說...狼在學羊叫=   =
全場就笑了.....OTZ...

----------


## Wolfy

自從有人跟我說他從電視上看到狼與羊的廣告我就很羨慕.
可是之前一次都沒看過.
有一天還窩再電視前面看了3個小時的電視(累死了原來看電視也會累)
結果還是看不到~~~真沮喪.

今天阿. 我再看緯來日本台極道鮮師2的時候.
廣告出現了三次...其中一次還是音樂宅急便的MTV版喔~~~AIKO唱的STAR.
超高興的. 自從美國鼠譚的SOMEWHERE OUT THERE的MTV後就好久沒這種感動了.

到現在為止我一邊聽AIKO的STAR一邊看狼與羊的片段的時候.
眼睛跟鼻子還是會覺得怪怪的. 真是太棒的歌了.

------------------------------------------------------------

另外看到一個跟毛毛裝有關的.
就是彰化的卡通博覽會是吧?
竟然看到羊咩跟卡滋的原廠大布偶裝在裡面....嚇了我一跳說.

----------


## PandaTwo

> 自從有人跟我說他從電視上看到狼與羊的廣告我就很羨慕.
> 可是之前一次都沒看過.
> 有一天還窩再電視前面看了3個小時的電視(累死了原來看電視也會累)
> 結果還是看不到~~~真沮喪.
> 
> 今天阿. 我再看緯來日本台極道鮮師2的時候.
> 廣告出現了三次...其中一次還是音樂宅急便的MTV版喔~~~AIKO唱的STAR.
> 超高興的. 自從美國鼠譚的SOMEWHERE OUT THERE的MTV後就好久沒這種感動了.
> 
> ...


若是你看到中文的廣告～
瞬間感動度就少了～

聽到怎麼聽怎麼怪的”卡滋”、”羊咩”..............
ㄜ.......
幸好我看的是日文版～
Orz





> 另外看到一個跟毛毛裝有關的.
> 就是彰化的卡通博覽會是吧?
> 竟然看到羊咩跟卡滋的原廠大布偶裝在裡面....嚇了我一跳說.


這個卡通博覽會～
看樣子似乎辦的很大的樣子～
海報裡還有巧虎說～
下次去問問貝樂思的人是不是有授權給他們～
^^

----------


## SHIBA INU

禮拜一看完到現在還是不大想寫感想*混*
其實這部動畫沒我想像中的感人說(以為會用掉整包面紙)
可是真的很值得去看!!
羊咩真的是可愛到不行啦!!雖然動畫比較強調他的屁屁，不過我覺得耳朵最吸引我
卡茲真是"好狼"呀~~看他為了羊咩這個朋友犧牲這麼多，真是太感動了!!

大批：
德安的華納威秀不是看電影的好去處= ="
看到一半我開始腰酸背痛，一直在僑比較好的坐姿，最後不得已還把鞋子脫了踩在椅子上
螢幕感覺好小!!
這兩大缺點讓我覺得看電影的氣氛也大打折扣....

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

野狼的那一句[我為什麼要生為野狼呢?]。讓我眼淚抑制不住的流下來。一直到結尾。我都在哭。

快播出阿！我要看！！

現在我光聼音樂都會想哭。

----------


## Wolfy

今天我跑去看中文配音版的了.
我覺得配音配的幾乎都算蠻不錯的.

我覺得比較有落差的應該是卡滋的配音吧.
唐從聖的聲音雖說有接近卡滋... 
可是語氣還有音色之類的還可以再接近一點我覺得會比較好.
(我對卡滋的配音要求太高了阿~~)

我聽說有人覺得蔡康永配羊咩配的不好.
可是我的看法剛剛好相反. 我覺得他配的非常好.
幾乎感覺不出跟日文發音的落差.
我猜有人會覺得蔡康永配的不好...
是因為不習慣他的聲音變的這樣柔. 其實羊咩的聲音本來就很柔阿.
假如不知道是蔡康永配的..他們說不定反而會覺得配的很好

趙自強配大浦羊也配的很好...無可挑剔.
狼群還有羊群也都配的很棒.

小動物的話....就有看東森幼幼台的感覺了.
(其實回想一下...狼與羊的劇情也可以很好懂沒錯阿)

這次我的頭腦終於比較有空來算我看到眼框紅的片段.

1.雙雙跳河的時候.
2.大風雪的洞窟. 狼不想吃掉羊可是幼肚子餓的痛苦.
3.羊咩看到翡翠森林呼喚卡滋的時候.
4.卡滋恢復記憶後.羊咩說"等你很久了"的時候.
5. 片尾曲阿

看第二次...還是覺得感動不減. 還有增加的感覺^^
而且果然會發現第一次沒看到的事情.
比方說...

卡滋臉紅了~~~
超可愛的.^////^(雖然臉紅的時間都是一瞬間...可是不只一次喔XD)
想知道在哪嗎?--->(在秋天的山上回看故鄉的時候)<---

----------


## BGs

1/24 考完試後去看了......結果偌大的戲廳(真善美戲院)之中，觀眾不到十個(可能是因為上班日的關係)

我所看到[暴風雨的夜晚]......該說是謊言吧？
從卡茲口中道出的謊言串起了龐大的劇情連接。(最基本的謊言：我不吃羊肉)
說書人所造出的巧合，從戲外看來也不過是謊言罷了。

前期最難解釋的轉折在兩人野餐會面的場景，狼放棄了直接撲倒的機會，此時童話才正式開始。
本來「開始」就可以是很簡單的，只要感覺對了，就沒有任何理由可以反對。
接上第一個齒輪，然後開始運轉；於是摩擦自然會產生......
族人的反對(有人拿它來與[羅密歐與茱麗葉]相比，但其實兩者間還是有很多差異存在。)是最主要的負面勢力。反對建立在「傳統」與「理所當然」之上，就像是現實中常常遇到的，荒謬讓一切產生意義。帶著混亂......在暴風雨中與迷失的幻影搏鬥......

雖然狼群對背叛者的制裁持續到故事後期，這故事倒是沒有明確的反派；狼群也僅僅是遵循生物本能-獵食他們應獵的食物罷了。
卡茲竟然說出了自己並不想生為狼的話...這是常見的大前提錯誤：如果他不是狼，當然也就不可能說出這種話，宣言此時並不能改變什麼，不過讓旁觀者們感到心痛罷了。
害怕承擔責任是擁有能力者的通病。

羊咩在越過山後的森林中倒下時，我還真的在想：如果故事就這樣結束了也不錯。(不知道當時在想什麼，竟然希望結局「這樣就行了」)
緊接著已被使用太多次的失去記憶(我想太多了...台灣連續劇症候群)，而卡茲卻是在羊咩已經失去信念的時候才回復。看來單純的「感覺」有時也會脆弱地令人驚訝。

最後，在整個故事結束之後，羊咩與卡茲或許就真的永遠幸福地一起生活在翡翠森林了吧。
永遠？
希望是永遠，童話中的理想世界。大人的謊言。

(......好啦，我承認自己被感動到了......或許說我是在抗拒那種感覺吧......)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 今天我跑去看中文配音版的了.
> 我覺得配音配的幾乎都算蠻不錯的.
> 
> 我覺得比較有落差的應該是卡滋的配音吧.
> 唐從聖的聲音雖說有接近卡滋... 
> 可是語氣還有音色之類的還可以再接近一點我覺得會比較好.
> (我對卡滋的配音要求太高了阿~~)


是喔～
可是預告片中～
中文的卡滋喊羊咩的那句.....羊咩.......
我覺得一點力道都沒有說～
那句配音沒辦法觸動我的心～
^^
連帶就導致不想看中文版了～




> 看第二次...還是覺得感動不減. 還有增加的感覺^^
> 而且果然會發現第一次沒看到的事情.
> 比方說...
> 
> 卡滋臉紅了~~~
> 超可愛的.^////^(雖然臉紅的時間都是一瞬間...可是不只一次喔XD)
> 想知道在哪嗎?--->(在秋天的山上回看故鄉的時候)<---


這個我看第一次就有發現了說～
當然，整個電影院在那時有發出笑聲也是原因之一～
不過，羊咩那時的話語實在是太謎了啦～
而卡滋的臉紅回應也很謎～
這真的只是很單純的異族友情嗎？（爆）
XD

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

今天有去看~
羊咩真的超可愛的~
很多地方其實很想哭.....但是礙於同學在旁邊.....不好意思@@"
我覺得國語版的不錯呀~!很搞笑~

我們坐的後面還有個很點點點的小弟.....一開始就一直問:"等一下狼是不是要把羊吃掉呀?""是不是要結束了?" 還學卡滋說:"水啦!~"(這時電影院的人全部哄堂大笑^^|||)
整體來說:不錯啦!~~
p.s.我還以為會像繪本的一樣.....演到卡滋犧牲就the end了 = = 還好沒有......我好喜歡結局唷~~


另外.........可不可以請各位狼大大.....幫忙回想一下
狼與羊裡面 會令狼感動的語錄?
拜託一下....因為有些話真的很想記下來~~^^|||
目前我只記得
「你很可口：：卻是我最好的朋友！」 「世界這麼大，認識你真好！」
「認識你真好，既然是好朋友，其實你隨時可以吃掉我…。」
先謝謝各位囉~

----------


## 虎紋龍

"請你吃了我,然後連同我的份一起活下去"

"生命雖然短暫,但我們曾經在一起的回憶將永遠不會消失"


再電影院看時,第一句話, 鼻子就開始酸了~~~

第二句,淚水就開始在眼睛裡打轉~~~

坐我隔壁的一對情侶 , 男的再那兩句話+背景音樂出來之後, 直接崩潰@@

一直跟他女朋友拿衛生紙><(他女朋友反而比較鎮定~~)

真是情深義重的男人~~~~XDDD

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

<------新面孔

呢....大家說中文配音好..

不過我聽日文的羊咩跟中文的羊咩...

總覺得康永哥配的不是很好...

鼻音有點重..加上感情放上太少...

畢竟人家是第1次配音吧...

不過從聖哥就配的很好笑了~

把卡滋表現出"幽默"的一面~(路人:是嗎?)

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎嘎~
我去看了~很好看喔~
(我看到哭了)
但是中文真的配的很曖昧....
嘎嘎~~
羊~超可愛的~!
看時超有衝動想去咬一口XD
卡茲憨憨的....也很可愛~
歌又超好聽....大力推薦~!!!

----------


## 浪之狼

我今天才去看@@很感人呢 我看日文的 一直忍住不哭 但還是水汪汪的(旁邊的狂哭狂抽衛生紙..) 最後一句話我真的忍不住了@@(卡滋 我等你很久了)

----------


## 白狼

話說今天終於去看了 拖了那麼久的原因是因為討厭人擠人
還有電影中不斷出現的小孩的聲音(影響心情)
結果今天入場時......滿座......狼與羊果然魅力無法檔啊...
都要準備下檔了還那麼多人.....之後開播後 羊咩媽媽被吃那段
聽到羊咩媽媽的叫聲後 我開始擔心了 畫面轉到羊咩跟他朋友玩耍
的部分 沒錯!!!果然發生了 中文配音 囧rz.....查網路旁邊不是有個(日)嗎= =''
沒辦法 只好等出租店的日配版了.....
然後就如大大說的那幾個地方 讓我的眼睛酸了一下...
還有看到羊咩說:認識你真好。結果卡滋臉紅了耶(心)~~~
電影結束後...還聽到 2個腐女的談話...
A:真是的 中間好幾個地方應該要親下去啊!!
B:對呀!尤其是下雪那部分 卡茲幹麻不直接給他溫暖呢!!
在一旁的我 心理對著他們束起大拇指 開心的回家去了
------------------------後記--------------------------
後來在中壢火車站附近 由於沒找到狼與羊轉蛋
於是繼續挑戰z鋼轉蛋 結果連續轉到之前已有的z鋼X2+聯邦色薩克X1........囧
好歹也給我迪坦斯的高性能薩克吧Orz................

----------


## Vin

真糟糕....哭很大= =a
劇情進入後半、眼淚完全沒斷過....T T

把好東西拖到這麼晚才看實在是一種過錯
本來以為只是部感人的溫馨小品...
結果...唉.
看過沒哭的、你們的神經也太大了吧...
個人認為.
相信不管從哪種眼光來看.
都能得到讓自己感動的地方.
只是.
聽完片尾曲的瞬間.
深深為自己中途腦袋閃現過幾張18+的畫面汗顏...
怎麼可以這樣.
這種好東西.怎麼可以隨意在腦中加諸猥褻的的動作...
敝人果然不再純真了吧..
（卡茲啊...你沒事臉紅作啥...害我想歪啦...）

納尼亞、這是一部會想收的片子，而且也會反覆玩賞（？）的奇幻大作
狼與羊、這是絕對會要收的片子，但是拿出來播放的可能性頗低...
亞斯蘭的帥氣可以一再欣賞.
但是他就算再仆街個十次、也不會讓我哭啊....= =b

PS：主題曲好像只在片尾播...然而一播.眼淚瞬間狂飆...害我不大敢出電影院- -|||

----------


## Wolfy

原來VIN大也是性情中虎阿~~~
感動的時候敢哭的男人最有魅力.

不要為了18+的念頭內咎啦...
因為相信就算是18+還是很美很感動的^^

卡滋的臉紅真的很謎XDDD

----------


## 野狼1991

看中文版的....
我旁邊的人都在笑...因為太曖昧了...
我想哭...但真的曖昧到哭不出來....
仔細想想....或許日文的比較好....

----------


## 銀

說到狼與羊...我想看但是沒錢呀~~(超窮Orz)
結果只記得預告片的部分....
好肥的屁屁唷~(看起來像發光一樣=口=)

----------


## Wolfy

イベント情報＆新刊情報
http://www5b.biglobe.ne.jp/~koucha/event.html


狼與羊的同人誌

http://www5b.biglobe.ne.jp/~koucha/tuuhan6.html

----------


## Allan喵

恩...沒看到呢QwQ
不知道是不是跟喵之前電驢下到的影片介紹一樣
(是由羊咩的聲優來介紹這樣 有點像在講故事XD

----------


## 影狼

感人是蠻感人的...但個狼實在不喜歡裡面狼的樣子耶~
髒髒的.很邪惡的樣子~
羊咩很可愛! 
劇情好斷背! 囧

----------


## 北極狼

狼羊物語(Stormy Night) 
導演: 杉井儀三郎 
主演: 葛民輝, 林曉峰, 爆炸猛男PHD 
片種: 動畫 
日期: 2006-08-10 

一個雷電交加的晚上，小山羊阿咩到一間小屋避雨。小屋內伸手不見五指，可憐的阿咩又凍又怕，突然，屋外傳來腳步聲，原來是跟阿咩同病相憐的卡夫。他們無所不談，經歷了這個暴風雨的晚上。臨別時更相約改天一起去野餐，以「行雷閃電的晚上」為相認暗號。到野餐那天，阿咩才知道卡夫竟是狼，是自己的天生宿敵﹗然而，阿咩並不介意，同樣感到愕然的卡夫也真心想跟阿咩交朋友，於是阿咩和卡夫一直偷偷見面，可惜親朋戚友最後都發現了他們秘密交往，更要他們利用這段友情‧‧‧

轟隆！山羊阿咩在大草原上玩耍，突然雷聲轟隆作響，下起大雨來，阿咩便到附近一間小屋暫避。小屋內伸手不見五指，可憐的阿咩又凍又怕，突然，屋外傳來腳步聲，原來是跟阿咩同病相憐的卡夫。這晚，他們無所不談，投契得很，臨別時更相約改天一起去野餐，以「行雷閃電的晚上」為相認暗號。
到野餐當天，阿咩才發現卡夫是一隻野狼！是自己天生死敵！然而，他們都不介意對方的身份，決定要做一對秘密朋友。不久，雙方的親朋戚友終於發現了這個秘密，雖然不需要他們絕交，但要他們套取對方族群的秘密。阿咩和卡夫都不忍背叛對方，於是離家出走，去尋找一個山羊跟野狼可以和平共處的翠綠森林。不過，這段旅程並不簡單，先有狼群追殺，再有卡夫獸性大發，究竟他們的友誼能否經得起重重考驗呢？

http://www.arayoru.com/

----------


## 山風

超愛看的耶＞ｖ＜
不過...大野狼應該叫做:嘎布(卡茲)吧  山羊應該叫做:羊咩吧= =
卡夫和阿咩怪怪的耶～＿～＂

----------


## 狼王白牙

那北極狼有沒有看過這部 匪類森林..啊不不, 是翡翠森林-狼與羊呢? xD
這邊很多狼都有看過, 版上也有很多相關討論呦   :正邪參半: 

另外嘛, 看到嘎布這個翻譯, 似乎是網路上大陸方面的字幕翻譯 xD

我是覺得這個比卡滋接近原音說

----------


## 滅命

這.....是香港方面的名字.....也很想去看耶!!

----------


## 歐里爾

好像超感人的呢!一直很想去看看耶~

----------


## 凱爾 Kial

我可能會等它下檔,去租來看~ 光看預告就很感動了... >0<

----------


## 歐里爾

> 說到狼與羊...我想看但是沒錢呀~~(超窮Orz)
> 結果只記得預告片的部分....
> 好肥的屁屁唷~(看起來像發光一樣=口=)


沒錢+1...(謎:少買一些雜誌就有錢啦!! 克:別吵啦~)
想用租的啊~ 
(這樣就可以一直看到憨憨的卡茲?!跟羊咩啦!! 
不管看幾次感人的地方還是會掉淚啊~)

----------


## 孤傲狼嚎

狼與羊...當時電影院出來第3天就跑去看了
雖然看完之後......覺得預告片還拍的比較感人= =(歐~~~~
雖然卡滋最後的狼嗥跟戰鬥我真的蠻受感動的(黃色的眼睛跟凶狠的眼神~~帥阿)
不過雪崩....看到後有點無言(應該說....沒想到還有這一招= =)
最後的相見....如過卡滋沒說他連自己是誰都不知道我還真認不出他= =
結束後....看同場電影的人的反應
小孩~~~有人真的哭.不過大部分的反應是.........好好笑喔(囧)
大人~~~這部片到底在演什麼阿?(囧RZ)
總結~~~和我妹花了550買了雙人票....感覺有點空虛= =

----------


## firewolf

因為上映的時候要考試，所以拖了好久才看到，我是用載的（該死！你這個不支持正版的壞人！！來人拖去斬了！），想說去買個ＤＶＤ來收藏，日文配的好棒阿～～不過我看奇摩的反應說國語的翻的好爛，看完一點都不感動…
讓我感到好奇的是台灣人怎麼翻名字的？日文的卡滋聽起來一點都不卡滋（爆）

----------


## eistain

> 因為上映的時候要考試，所以拖了好久才看到，我是用載的（該死！你這個不支持正版的壞人！！來人拖去斬了！），想說去買個ＤＶＤ來收藏，日文配的好棒阿～～不過我看奇摩的反應說國語的翻的好爛，看完一點都不感動…
> 讓我感到好奇的是台灣人怎麼翻名字的？日文的卡滋聽起來一點都不卡滋（爆）


同意= =....卡滋的日文發音明明就是嘎布...我都乾脆叫他嘎布比較快= =
羊咩的日文發音好像是咩吧....一個字= =......
阿拉西no悠路尼->暴風雨的夜晚...XD....不知道有沒有人看的懂

----------


## 幻貓

臺灣發音版聽了會脫力......
→"快凍未條..."、"啊哩嘛幫幫忙！".......
天啊......層次不同啊....

還是說他想要本土化？！唉.....



我現在終於瞭了，為什麼有篇翻譯漫畫卡茲→嘎卜〈笑〉

----------


## firewolf

> 同意= =....卡滋的日文發音明明就是嘎布...我都乾脆叫他嘎布比較快= =
> 羊咩的日文發音好像是咩吧....一個字= =......
> 阿拉西no悠路尼->暴風雨的夜晚...XD....不知道有沒有人看的懂


話說~~暴風雨之夜的圖片好少喔...(有圖不是很正常...管它的~照抓啦~~)
不過一來到狼版就發現了一堆網站讓我抓圖XD~~~
現在資料夾快暴了(好有成就感!)
我看的那個是翻嘎布跟咩啦~不過我喜歡綜合－卡噗＆咩XD！！
嘎布[]
咩[]
暴風雨之夜[]
[]裡的是用櫻花打的~
我家電腦打完之後看不到= ="話說意見箱那裡有解決發法呢~看不到的去那裡解決吧~

----------


## 白狼。淩

@@"我等了6個月...

才去亞藝界...

超喜歡卡滋的

牠真的是能位朋友犧牲的一匹好狼

在雪山那裡獒叫

>"<就流眼淚了

我想去看原作書...

----------


## 北極狼

> 今天去看了狼與羊...
> 總感覺...
> 有點搞笑的多餘感傷的...Orz
> 搞笑的地方嘛...有些是中文翻譯的關係吧?
> 搞的在看電影的都笑成一片...
> 這樣子想哀傷的氣氛都沒有了!!!(怒)
> (雖然有些地方真的比較好笑 不過現場笑的比感傷的多)
> 不過最後的片尾曲選的實在是太好了!!!
> 感覺很搭 還滿想哭的...(泣)
> ...


在看電影的都笑成一片...
這樣子想哀傷的氣氛都沒有了!!!(我看電影時也是這樣)

本狼的弟弟(他說他自己是羊,你說奇嗎?)也很感動.....

----------


## 那岐

我個人覺得"狼"根本是被人類了汙辱了.....

還說什麼狼是邪惡的動物.....氣死我了
還是覺得狼與羊的狼被設計的很邪惡.....

有次跑去動物園專門看狼
居然有個白木家長跟她小孩說
"是大野狼唷！會把你吃掉喔"


ｘｘｏｏ啦！！！！！你才應該被吃掉="=+
欠咬！！！！！！（激動）

人家要為了我們狼族尊嚴而作畫！！！

----------


## 不知識份子

最近迷上此部劇場了，兩方的友誼真是讓我羨慕的說^^

唯一的可惜之處就是結局有點突然了，但是後來想想，這樣的完結也是不錯的說。

----------


## 鵺影

超愛這部電影... :onion_42:  

Gav和Mei之間純粹的友情實在太感人了,
尤其是日文版的配音員(中村獅童和成宮寬貴)功力夠,
融入感情的聲音更加打動人心...  :onion_58:  

不過由於劇中許多小細節的鋪成,
也讓人有了滿深的斷背情節...  :onion_40:  

簡單舉兩個片段...

>>>兩人逃亡(私奔?)後的大草原
羊咩:呵!
卡滋:什麼事這麼好笑啊?           
羊咩:沒想到我們兩個現在竟然可以每天在一起了
卡滋:是啊! 原本每次見過面之後，我們都必須要回到各自的同伴身邊
羊咩:現在我們終於可以光明正大地在一起了，光是這樣就覺得好開心哦(輕笑一聲)
卡滋:但是後面還有好多追兵，所以我們千萬不能掉以輕心，尤其是這裡太空曠很危險，你要小心哦
羊咩:好~我會小心的[成宮寬貴在這裡配的聲音好可愛>///<]

>>>夕陽下，兩人坐在懸崖邊
卡滋:我們爬得好高哦
羊咩:對啊，還真是有點累了
卡滋:啊! 你看遠遠的那座山，那不就是你常去的綿綿山嗎?
羊咩:對啊! 從這裡還看得到咬咬谷
卡滋:哈~從這邊看下去，所有的東西都變小了耶
羊咩:那些地方，原本是我們生活的地方
卡滋:對啊，狼群為了生活每天追來追去，羊群為了生活每天躲躲藏藏，生活的都好辛苦哦
羊咩:卡滋你果然是怪人，野狼居然會說出這種話
卡滋:你還不是一樣，哈~(兩人對看而笑了出來)
羊咩:卡滋，我突然有種感覺
卡滋:感覺什麼?
羊咩:世界這麼大，認識你真好!
卡滋:老實說，我的感覺跟你一樣(卡滋臉紅了一下)...喂~羊咩，對面那裡一定有翡翠森林吧!
羊咩:嗯，一定有
卡滋:對面那個地方，一定是人間仙境
羊咩:其實只要能跟你在一起就好...
(卡滋又臉紅了≧▽≦，還偷看著羊咩)

----------


## 修諾斯

話說這部動畫已經好一陣子前的事情哩
也是我跟某獸第一次的相遇~XDD(炸)

話說其他地方也有很多地方有貼過翡翠森林摟
多爬文對身體好~XDD

----------


## rix

偶然看到的消息~~

「あらしのよるに」(翡翠森林 狼與羊)入圍第30屆日本奧斯卡最佳動畫作品獎。
同時入圍的還有「名探偵コナン～探偵たちの鎮魂歌」「ゲド戦記」「時をかける少女」「ブレイブ　ストーリー」。

其實主要是看到06年柯南10周年紀念作[偵探們的鎮魂歌]入圍的新聞才發現原來狼與羊也在入圍名單中~~~

希望能得獎啦~~~
不過對我來說很難決定呢
卡滋和柯南…不，蘭姐姐(…)都是我喜歡的~~~(被拖走

----------


## 千千龍

我最喜歡的動畫有機會得獎了
不幫她加油打氣怎麼行呢!!

這部戲真是好ㄚ  :onion_02:  (不给我得獎就....)

----------


## 雪印狼

我姑姑陪我看看到睡著,還說項卡通版的斷背山!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 银狼之吻

還沒看過……不過的確蠻感人的……

----------


## 狼成破

很感動啊!
最後我好想掉眼淚.......

----------


## 浪之狼

我還記得很清楚,為了去電影院看這部電影,我還追公車==  不過總算沒讓我失望

----------

